# Here's a few funnies



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok...........I took out some of the ones that came with this grouping.........didn't want Kitchen Elf crackin out the bullwhip (WHACK!!)   So here's PG 13

SOMETHING TO OFFEND EVERYONE!!

             What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball?...... Juan on Juan
             What is a Yankee?..............The same as a quickie, but a guy can do it alone.
             Why is divorce so expensive?.........Because it's worth it.
             What do you see when the Pillsbury Dough Boy bends over?..........Doughnuts?
             What do you call a smart blonde?.....A golden retriever.
             What do attorneys use for birth control?....Their personalities.
             What's the difference between a girlfriend and wife?........ 45 lbs
             What's the difference between a boyfriend and husband?..............45 minutes
             What's the fastest way to a man's heart?.............Through his chest with a sharp knife.
             Why do men want to marry virgins?.........They can't stand criticism.
             Why is it so hard for women to find men that are sensitive, caring and good-looking?
              .......................Because those men already have boyfriends.
             What's the difference between a new husband and a new dog?..............After a year, the dog is
                                                                                                                            still excited to see you
             Why don't bunnies make noise when they have sex?...........Because they have cotton balls.
             Why does Mike Tyson cry during sex?.........Mace will do that to you.
             What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?......... a southern zoo has a 
                                              description of the animal on the front of the cage along with... "a recipe".
             How do you get a sweet little 80-year-old lady to say the F word?.......Get another sweet little 
                                                                                                            80-year-old lady to yell *BINGO*!
             Why is there no Disneyland in China?.... No one's tall enough to go on the good rides


----------



## wasabi (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

>



with wasabi on this one


----------



## nicole (Feb 17, 2005)

I love jokes. Thanks sizzlin. Made me laugh.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 17, 2005)

I love them all Sizz, but this is my favorite one! 





> What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?......... a southern zoo has a
> description of the animal on the front of the cage along with... "a recipe".



Thanks for the laugh!!


----------

